# MP Soldier Qualification



## RCollins04 (8 Apr 2011)

Do MP's do SQ? OR upon completion of BMQ do they go straight to their QL3 at Borden. Also if they DO take part in SQ, would it only be for the Army element of the trade? Thanks.


----------



## MikeL (8 Apr 2011)

For starters all Army pers take SQ(well that are supposed to), as well as pers in other elements that are in certain Purple Trades like Medics(ex a Navy Med Tech will do SQ).  I know Army MPs do SQ, and I would assume MPs in the Navy and Air Force would as well but I don't know for fact.


----------



## dangerboy (8 Apr 2011)

All MPs do BMQ(Land) as per CANFORGEN 101/08.  Here is the relevent portion:



> NCM:
> 
> (1) BASIC MILITARY QUALIFICATION - LAND(BMQ-L)/SOLDIER QUALIFICATION (SQ) - THE FOL OCC WILL ATTEND THE SQ CRSE:
> 
> ...


----------



## garb811 (8 Apr 2011)

All MP also take PLQ-L.


----------



## Dissident (9 Apr 2011)

Although sometimes in the past members went from BMQ straight to QL3 and then came back to do BMQ land (SQ) later. I went on tour with MPs who did not have SQ. 

My platoon has also sent members on QL3 without SQ in very rare circumstances.


----------

